# fridge quesition - thermostat resets with power cycle



## mongey (29/1/15)

so claimed our old fridge as a brewfiridge and its working great but I did find a flaw on my 1st lager brew last the few weeks

the electronic thermostat in the fridge defaults back to the medium setting everytime the power cycles. which during brewing is fine but for CCing and lagering it only gets down to about 4 or 5 degress on medium.if I set it to high it gets down to the set point and shuts off the power and defaults back to medium

Is there any work around to this ?


----------



## stux (29/1/15)

Don't use the temp controller and use the built in thermostat for food crashing/lagering?

Pretty annoying for you. What would happen in a fridge power cut situation, the fridge would continually be resetting to defaults. Maybe that's not meant to happen, but a backup battery or something is flat/broken?


----------



## TheWiggman (29/1/15)

There is most certainly a workaround, but it involves hot-wiring the controller to the compressor/s or hot wiring the thermostat control. If you're not electrically minded, it'll require an electrician.

Though if you're lagering why use the temp controller? Why not just plug the fridge into the wall and drop the termp down to its lowest setting?


----------



## mongey (29/1/15)

ahh good suggestion guys on not using the controller for the lagering


----------

